
Belka VPN: Privacy and Security for Free - moldis
BelkaVPN is a simple but powerful VPN available worldwide available on Android and IOS, soon we gonna release Web Chrome and Amazon Fire TV version.<p>Using our VPN, nobody can know where exactly you are. We using different method from other provides - we move traffic throws few servers (instead of one, like others). This method can help bypass restrictions in countries like China, Iran, UAE etc.<p>Why should you use BelkaVPN Proxy ?:<p>Encrypted Internet connection;
Safety connect to unsecured WiFi;
Up to 5 simultaneous connections;
Mask your IP address and geographic location worldwide;
Unblock restricted web-sites and apps ;
Netflix, Facebook, Twitter, Telegram, Instagram, Youtube, Skype and others access via secure connection;
145+ VPN Servers in 94 locations worldwide;<p>BelkaVPN is a VPN service that protects you from data theft by using a virtual encryption shield ‘tunnel’ to secure your public&#x2F;open Wi-Fi connections. Once secured, your communications are impossible for any intruder to spy on.
======
moldis
Web: [https://belkavpn.com](https://belkavpn.com) Download:
[http://onelink.to/pgn8sd](http://onelink.to/pgn8sd)

------
qzx_pierri
Nothing in this world is free, OP

